# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 12th February



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 12th February 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ heHornster
genocidalduck
Nem
Donners
Nolive
Renton72
BAMTT (poss)
Archersam
jandrews
RayRush1
scoTTy
ScoTTy's S4 mate


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It just so happens that I'm down in London from Nottingham that weekend. So I'll definatly be coming to meet some of you let from down that way. Looking forward to it already 

Nick


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

oooh I think that might be ducky's Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] LOL

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] XX


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Afraid I can't make this one - 
Think of me
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys,
very good meet tonight.
i will definatly be ther for feb.... put me down !

dam.... krispy kremes still in my car.... o well i think i will go on a diet tomorrow!!

see ya :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

spilmah said:


> oooh I think that might be ducky's Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] LOL
> 
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] XX


Yes now im torn......Should i go out for my birthday or should i keep my 100% attendance to the LEEK meets.....hmmmmmm...Must admit its a tough one. But then i could always go out on the Saturday. :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> It just so happens that I'm down in London from Nottingham that weekend. So I'll definatly be coming to meet some of you let from down that way. Looking forward to it already
> 
> Nick


Nice one Nick your on the list ,see you then!! :wink:



spilmah said:


> oooh I think that might be ducky's Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] LOL
> 
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] XX


Well you'd better come down and help us celebrate it with him then :lol: 



a18eem said:


> hi guys,
> very good meet tonight.
> i will definatly be ther for feb.... put me down !
> 
> ...


Sure you didn't do that on purpose? :wink: See you in Feb 



genocidalduck said:


> Yes now im torn......Should i go out for my birthday or should i keep my 100% attendance to the LEEK meets.....hmmmmmm...Must admit its a tough one. But then i could always go out on the Saturday. :?


You'll be there ! We'll all chip in and buy you a pressie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> You'll be there ! We'll all chip in and buy you a pressie


I'm there! 

I'm sooo cheap.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

spilmah said:


> oooh I think that might be ducky's Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] LOL
> 
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] XX


Well you'd better come down and help us celebrate it with him then :lol: 
[/quote]

Now theres a thought 8) (Could be entertaining :wink: )

I should be on Midwife duties that day anyway  

Better give it a miss :?

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be there ! We'll all chip in and buy you a pressie
> ...


Thought so! Anyway five of us have chipped in so far, and have the grand total of 37p to spend


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm shocked that many people have chipped in to be honest :lol:

And even more shocked that you got that much.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

spilmah said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > oooh I think that might be ducky's Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] LOL
> ...


Now theres a thought 8) (Could be entertaining :wink: )

I should be on Midwife duties that day anyway  

Better give it a miss :?

[smiley=gorgeous.gif][/quote]

 Blow me out for a few puppies...........Noway!!!! :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

count me in, depending on (very)long Valentine's week-end with the missus or not obviously:?

not sure my boss would be happy to approve 3 days off at that time of the year(I'm supposed to support my football home team kicking some Bolton FC w****rs ass on Wednesdaythe 15th) but, it's worth a try :wink:

I will have made the Ipod fitting, the blue door leds and try some air induction tweakings by then, so hopefully could share that with you guys 

we'll see


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> count me in, depending on (very)long Valentine's week-end with the missus or not obviously:?
> 
> not sure my boss would be happy to approve 3 days off at that time of the year(I'm supposed to support my football home team kicking some Bolton FC w****rs ass on Wednesdaythe 15th) but, it's worth a try :wink:
> 
> ...


Bien monsieur!! Hopefully well see you there mon ami!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can i be a maybe ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Can i be a maybe ?


Of course! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Its my birthday on the 9th. I want 37p too!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Its my birthday on the 9th. I want 37p too!!


But it wont be your birthday on the 12th......will it.

Anyway if you go for the car it would be like me giving you a couple of grand :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Its my birthday on the 9th. I want 37p too!!


What do you think we are ...made of money :roll: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

We had a LEEK member on tele!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> We had a LEEK member on tele!!!


Yeah i saw the end of it and just caught him.Did he mention the LEEK's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry Guys,

Totally forgot to mention LEEK  or even the forum  

Autographs at the next meet :wink:

Ray


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Sorry Guys,
> 
> Totally forgot to mention LEEK  or even the forum
> 
> ...


The missus said can she have a naked pic signed please? Honest its for her....  :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Guys,
> ...


Hmmmmmmmm with all the pics you have of men and bulging muscles John are you sure its for elle......I dont think so :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Right chaps....Jedi Knight is holding a karting night at Lakeside

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=606056#606056

I am gunna have ago and Scotty has also put his name down.

It's teams of three...So either need one more or four more.....Come on chaps you know it will be a laugh.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Right chaps....Jedi Knight is holding a karting night at Lakeside
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=606056#606056
> 
> ...


Ive put my name down. Come on Jamie, let the insults fly i know what your gonna say! :x :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Right chaps....Jedi Knight is holding a karting night at Lakeside
> ...


I wouldnt let insults fly :twisted:

What we will do is ill drive the first leg to get us up front then you to be the blocker and if you slip behind Scotty will get us back up front 

Weve got till march so i want a strict exercise regime from all of us to lose as much weight as possible or we stand no chance :lol:

Also im sure we could get another team of three.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Right chaps....Jedi Knight is holding a karting night at Lakeside
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=606056#606056
> 
> ...


will be in New-York unfortunately  shame,cos the track at Lakeside looks very nice indeedthough 8)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> [
> 
> What we will do is ill drive the first leg to get us up front then you to be the blocker and if you slip behind Scotty will get us back up front
> 
> ...


What do you mean by that, i beat you on the first race at Gaydon. Boy you have got a short memory!  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Only because you sat infront of me ......IO was going faster round the track as proved by the second race


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Pretty sure that I can make this one with my new Dashpod (but still not got round to installing my phatbox....how bad is that.....I have had it 4 months!!)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Archersam said:


> Pretty sure that I can make this one with my new Dashpod (but still not got round to installing my phatbox....how bad is that.....I have had it 4 months!!)


We can install it at the meet in five mins :wink:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

I know, but its the converting 20gb of music in Ipod format into whatever format the phatbox uses (check out my technical knowledge..... :lol: ) thats causing me the stumbling block. Basically not had time to instal the software and investigate how to convert.

Any LEEKmember got the knowledge?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jandrews is now coming and has offered to bump jamies collection upto 50p !  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Mark me down John, I should be able to make it 

Cheers

Ray.

P.S. And add another 50p to Jamie's collection :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Mark me down John, I should be able to make it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Ok Ray.Dont expect to be treated any different now youve been on telly :lol: :lol:

50p! Wooohooooo we have hit the Â£1 mark :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

50p Is that it. A bloody big time tv star and he can only put in 50p. :roll: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Guys,

It's not all glamour and star studded parties you know!

Anyway, I gave my fee to charity :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hope to be there....with another S4 as well. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It's not all glamour and star studded parties you know!
> 
> Anyway, I gave my fee to charity :wink:


I hope it was to the wildlife fund for protection of Ducks


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I hope to be there....with another S4 as well. :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to be there....with another S4 as well. :wink:
> ...


Weve got him addicted  ......either that or he just left something in the pub last time and hes going back for it :? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

I'm chavving my car.  Getting the blue leds fitted behind my lseats on Friday


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm chavving my car.  Getting the blue leds fitted behind my lseats on Friday


Excellent ...we can flash our chavvy blue bits together pal!!  8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to be there....with another S4 as well. :wink:
> ...


Just thought ......we'd better give him a keyring.Don't want him to feel left out :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


But if we do that, we may never see him again


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


God better not give him one of the new t shirts ive just purchased then!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


LEEK T-shirt....Think the LEEK badge on the front and on the back...A Upiker phrase "If its brotherhood you seek become a LEEK" hahahahaha


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

What do ya think??  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> What do ya think??  :wink:


ERm either the badge needs to be abit bigger and central. Or if we are having it off centre it needs to be smaller.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > What do ya think??  :wink:
> ...


Bugger off!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Just some constructive advice for our new range :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

There you go Mr perfectionist!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Mucho better


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

How about these for the undergarment range :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> How about these for the undergarment range :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahaha wicked :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just a reminder that I can actually read this thread you know! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Maybe we could secure a deal with Anne Summers! :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Just a reminder that I can actually read this thread you know! :roll: :lol:


Bugger we've been busted


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Maybe we could secure a deal with Anne Summers! :twisted:


hahaha Bugger but i think we would also need to add some LEEKy thongs to our range


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv'e been staring at that pic since I posted it!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Perfect


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Now the secret!!!!

Its my arse!!!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Now the secret!!!!
> 
> Its my arse!!!! :wink:


Nice... Instead of a b'day kiss can i have a b'day ass grope :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Now the secret!!!!
> ...


Ah the truth is finally out :-* :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Now the secret!!!!
> ...


I was back from Istambul last night and I've noticed the above 

erm, is the meet now going more intimate :?

I shall still see you there anyway with, eventually, some new wheels on my car :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: and the Ipod link which works great and door blue leds if they arrive on time and a new thermostat if I find an hour to replace the one which has packed up and a fixed rear parcel shelf and some other things I may think about over the week-end :wink:

but I will definitively leave some distance in between me and the two above mentionned leekers :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul,Chris,

Any chance you come along with your VAGcom  need to see if coolant fault is cleared after sensor and thermostat replacement  thanks in advance 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

la voiture est fantastique!! Un bon choix des roues :wink:

voyez-vous bientÃ´t 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nolive/TTnolive.jpg


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> Paul,Chris,
> 
> Any chance you come along with your VAGcom  need to see if coolant fault is cleared after sensor and thermostat replacement  thanks in advance 8)


Olivier,

I can bring Vagcom with me.

Those wheels (in your sig) look awesome, they make your car look very very nice. Cant wait to see them in the flesh!

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,Chris,
> ...


Je conviens


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

John, nous savons que vous utilisez un traducteur !
Je pense que mon grammer est alot mieux.

P.S. Si vous utilisez un traducteur pour traduire ce texte vous aimez des hommes! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> John, nous savons que vous utilisez un traducteur !
> Je pense que mon grammer est alot mieux.
> 
> P.S. Si vous utilisez un traducteur pour traduire ce texte vous aimez des hommes! :wink:


et vous avez le sexe avec des chiens :lol: :lol: :lol:

voici une image de ma nouvelle petite amie :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice, mais thats pas un TT...

TraÃ®tre :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm getting fed up with having to use the translator.....English i tell ya speak English :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Alors vous devez apprendre le franÃ§ais comme nous. :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok, Ok, Back to Englais.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

how was the meet? would loved to have been there but just finished my first day in Beaver Creek (what a name!) Awesome ski conditions


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just rub it in why dont you...However the meet isnt until my birthday which is on the 12th  ....You cant be having that much of a good time in the beaver creek to lose track off time.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Just rub it in why dont you...However the meet isnt until my birthday which is on the 12th  ....You cant be having that much of a good time in the beaver creek to lose track off time.


did I mention how great the snow was?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Merci les gars pour les compliments concernant mes nouvelles jantes, elles sont trop de la balle en effet 8)

all the above without using any translator, wicked isn't it :wink:

regarding all these pictures of lovelly blonde girls back and front :-* , if any of them turn up at the meet this week-end :roll: , I bet noboby would bother about my new wheels or the chavy leds stuff in Jamie's car :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I maybe to hung over to bring my car  .....Toothbrush on Saturday anyone fancy it? [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I maybe to hung over to bring my car  .....Toothbrush on Saturday anyone fancy it? [smiley=dude.gif]


oh come on m8, a good snooze the whole Sunday afternoon and you'll be alright 

Need to have a look at these blue leds anyway cos still haven't received mine from this shop in germany :evil:

can you remind me where you get yours from? Do you know if they do the ones for the door alarm thingy  (like Horny ones 8) )

cheers


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Got them from Iceman in Romford. On Main Road. They fitted them aswell. Nice pub next door while you wait good food and eye candy


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Got them from Iceman in Romford. On Main Road. They fitted them aswell. Nice pub next door while you wait good food and eye candy


I know them actually, I asked for some advice about my Ipod link few weeks ago, very good indeed  and there's a wine merchand just opposite the road as well :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Got them from Iceman in Romford. On Main Road. They fitted them aswell. Nice pub next door while you wait good food and eye candy
> ...


Yes John the young guy is very good...Car is going back to see them 2pm Wednesday. Got a slight vibration on one of the doors. Seems to be the tweeter grill. So abit more sound deadening is needed i think.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!
Nice to see everyone having fun... in french!!??
i have some sad news.. i can't make the next leek. I have to go away on business to Asia tomorrow!! i only found out on saturday...sorry.
Im sure there will still be a good number of people there.
I must get me one of those designer leek undergarments!! they look well sexy..... the girls ones ofcourse! 
see you next month!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I have to go away on business to Asia tomorrow!! i only found out on saturday...sorry.
> Im sure there will still be a good number of people there.


There are a few people in asia! :? :roll: :lol:

See ya next month matey


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Olivier,

A change of plan mate im not going to have my laptop the weekend. Im out in London Friday night and will leave the laptop in work. I will sort something out with you regarding a fault scan at the meet.

Sorry to be a pain.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Olivier,
> 
> A change of plan mate im not going to have my laptop the weekend. Im out in London Friday night and will leave the laptop in work. I will sort something out with you regarding a fault scan at the meet.
> 
> ...


eh no worries mate :wink:

what about me bringing my laptop, I've got the freeware version, USB cable, of Vagcom installed on my machine :?

let me know if you think it will work

cheers

olivier


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > eh no worries mate :wink:
> ...


Ill bring the lead with me and we can try it. 

See you all tomorrow.

Jamie, have a good night down the brush!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Cheers matey.
I'm going to be wasted [smiley=sick2.gif]....This is the problem when my mates are beer monsters and im not.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Cheers matey.
> I'm going to be wasted [smiley=sick2.gif]....This is the problem when my mates are beer monsters and im not.


  [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=dizzy2.gif] :mrgreen: [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

im sure youll handle it ! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers matey.
> ...


This is going to be a long night :roll: Not even gone out yet. 30 minutes until cabs here and my mates have all decided to see if they can put my table football table together before the cabs arrives :roll: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Have a good one buddy! Se ya tomorrow :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


im so pissed wou woudlnt bellieve


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jamie 

I might try and pop over to Bluewater later. Just to say Hi. I'm staying not too far from there for the weekend so I'll try and sneak out for an hour  (Won't be in the TT though  )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie
> 
> I might try and pop over to Bluewater later. Just to say Hi. I'm staying not too far from there for the weekend so I'll try and sneak out for an hour  (Won't be in the TT though  )


  Nice one Paul...Hope ya can make it.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys. I know you'll be in the pub already but I can't make it tonight. I've only just finished cooking a weeks load of food for the little 'un. :?

I hope the birthday celebratrations go well.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Sorry guys. I know you'll be in the pub already but I can't make it tonight. I've only just finished cooking a weeks load of food for the little 'un. :?
> 
> I hope the birthday celebratrations go well.


I was really hoping you was going to be there. Needed you to have a look at one of my tyres, to see if it will be ok for the track.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good meet again guys......Nice seeing everyone.

John thanks for the pressie 

Good to meet Nick and his mob also


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Anyone take any pics? Missed this one :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Good meet again guys......Nice seeing everyone.
> 
> John thanks for the pressie
> 
> Good to meet Nick and his mob also


Thats ok Jamie! Make sure you wear it to the track 



jiggyjaggy said:


> Anyone take any pics? Missed this one :?


Nem (Nick) took a load, he may post them when he gets back to nottingham. Thanks for showing up nick hope we can make it to yours one day mate,could be a good cruise  8)

A great meet once again guy's see you next month :wink: ill post the next one in a bit.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

The next meet will be sunday 12th March

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 624#617624

Anyone wanna go on the list???  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I was really hoping you was going to be there. Needed you to have a look at one of my tyres, to see if it will be ok for the track.


Sorry mate. It was the intention but plans seem to go out the window with teething babies. :?

What's the score with your tyre?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I was really hoping you was going to be there. Needed you to have a look at one of my tyres, to see if it will be ok for the track.
> ...


After the last trackday i noticed the outside edge of my passenger side front was bald. I am abit worried that after a few sessions on the track it will obviously get worse. But not sure how bad. Last thing i need is to have the canvass to start coming through. Esp due to the fact i dont have a space saver and obviously miles from home. But at the same time i dont want to put a new tyre on before i go for obvious reasons. Thought beings youve been on a few trackdays and with everything youve seen. You would be best judge if it would be ok or not.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

good to see you all last night and good to meet you and your crew Nick  have a safe journey back up north

happy birthday again jamie, hope you've recovered now :wink:

Paul (not scotty),

the website (and correct spelling  ) of the exhaust maker is www.haywardandscott.com

again, they are very famous in Scoobie's world and the sort of cars I've seen in the last few weeks being modified (993 turbo, de Tomaso, Vauxhall VXR, Z3M...) says a lot about how professional and certainly high quality they are 8)

I might give them a go with my car if I decide to get it a bit more hardcore :twisted:

hey horny, i'm very much worried of your sexual orientations now :lol: Is your future wife aware of that 

chris,
no worries with the Vagcom, I'm sure we'll find some time to use your laptop to make it straight forward.I knew they would be a catch anyway, it would have been too easy


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> hey horny, i'm very much worried of your sexual orientations now :lol: Is your future wife aware of that


 :-* :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Jamie
> ...


Sorry I didn't make it guys  I was actually there with my wife until just gone 5 but she didn't want to hang around in the cold :roll: Needed to get back to the kids anyway - dumped them on the sister-in-law all afternoon


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


No worries matey


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to everyone last night, a good meet.

Nice to meet Nick and his mob also.

I cant wait to see the pics of horny posing with his roadster and leek t - shirt? :lol: :lol:

PS I thought Jamie was knackered and here is his posting at one o clock in the morning. I dont know how the boy does it!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Evening all

Well I'm finally home again after quite a hectick weekend. I've just been sorting the photos out for posting, seem to have come out alright seeing as it was dark.

Was a great evening indeed and was cool to meet up with a new crowd. My mob (my girlfriend, my brother and his girlfriend) also really enjoyed it and said how friendly everyone was even tho they were just tagging along with me.

I'll post a new thread in the main TT forum for all the pics, about 20 in all, but here is the one mentioned above....

Nick


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Quality.!!

Did you spray that t-shirt on John?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Quality.!!
> 
> Did you spray that t-shirt on John?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It's very slimming or is the boy just shedding those lbs


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Good to everyone last night, a good meet.
> 
> Nice to meet Nick and his mob also.
> 
> ...


Gets worse i eventually got to sleep around 6am :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well I'm finally home again after quite a hectick weekend. I've just been sorting the photos out for posting, seem to have come out alright seeing as it was dark.
> 
> ...


No thats a gay pose if i ever did see!! :?   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

